# X.Org 10.0-RELEASE and KDE



## s_gammons (Mar 5, 2014)

I built X.Org and KDE4 from ports on 10.0-RELEASE with Portmaster after updating the ports tree, but I'm having problems getting the virtual consoles to work.  The only thing CTRL+ALT+Fn appears to do is suspend the default console and I have to press CTRL+ALT+F9 to regain mouse and keyboard response. The machine is an AMD64 with a Radeon video card.  Is newcons the way virtual consoles are done now?  If so, I take it one needs to kldload the radeon driver?

Stan


----------



## Beastie (Mar 5, 2014)

Once KMS-enabled Xorg is loaded, you can't access the VTTYs without rebooting the machine. The VTTYs work but you can't see anything. Work is being done to add support for the Intel and Radeon hardware, and as you can see, newcons already works on such hardware and has been in HEAD for three months, so it's only a matter of time.


----------



## s_gammons (Mar 5, 2014)

I found out after posting that this was the case.   Maybe the support will be added before long.

Thanks for the reply!


Stan


----------



## vchan (Mar 7, 2014)

I have noticed the same problems. Have you gotten a working xorg.conf file yet?


----------



## s_gammons (Mar 7, 2014)

No.  I'm not using an xorg.conf file.  

When I try to configure X.Org, it segfaults, but creates xorg.conf.new.  When I test it, as documented in the handbook, I get the black and grey screen with the X.  The mouse cursor doesn't move when I move the mouse.  Ctrl+Alt+F1 causes the mouse cursor to go away and the system to hang.  Ctrl+Alt+F9 doesn't bring the mouse cursor back and neither Ctrl+C or Ctrl+Alt+Backspace terminate X.Org. Ctrl+Alt+Del time...

Stan


----------



## vchan (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, same here. I tried writing my own xorg.conf and I get the same problems.


----------

